# Filter media for crs tank



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys, im in the process of setting up my final canister filter and i was wondering if i should put some seachem matrix and biopellets i got extra from my salty tank


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sure, why not. Extra biomedia never hurts.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

I dunno, but I was afraid it may have unwanted effects to waterquality which crs are super sensitive to


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It will not  Biomedia away.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Avoid the biopellets - solid carbon dosing won't help you ina fw system because there's no immediate removal of the extra bacteria. In a fw system im not sure how it would help besides adding to your bioload.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

I see so i should just seachem right?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yup, the matrix stuff is great. It's pretty much the same stuff as Eheim ehfisubstrat.


----------

